# Configurer outlook ios avec FREE



## arzouille (19 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise Outlook ios sur mon iphone, j'ai rapatrié mes comptes gmail et icloud sans aucun problème, je parviens à recevoir et envoyer.
Par contre en ce qui concerne mon compte free, je ne peux que recevoir, impossible d'envoyer de mail. Quelqu'un saurait m'aider dans ma configuration, parce que j'ai essayé en configurant moi même les port Imap et Smtp et rien ne semble vouloir fonctionner.

Merci d'avance


----------



## lineakd (22 Juin 2015)

@arzouille, quelle freebox as tu? Suis ce lien pour la configuration du smtp...


----------



## arzouille (11 Septembre 2015)

Je répond un peu tard. J'ai fait le test d'activer le SMTP sur mon compte, j'ai du changer mon mot de passe du coup car il était trop court. Mais depuis impossible de me connecter via outlook sur mon  iphone. J'ai vérifié et en passant par le web depuis safari ça fonctionne bien avec mon nouveau mdl. Du coup je suis encore plus coincé qu'avant en fait.


----------



## lineakd (11 Septembre 2015)

@arzouille, vérifie dans l'Apple réglages/ mail, contact, calendrier/comptes/ton compte free/ dans le serveur d'envoi si il est configuré et dans avancé.


----------



## arzouille (12 Septembre 2015)

J'ai vérifié, du coup ça m'a bien rapatrié dans l'application mail mon compte free. Mais dans l'application outlook iOS ça en fonctionne toujours pas.


----------

